

Let’s stop calling Alan Turing a “codebreaker” - muneeb
http://ali.vc/post/25807311540/alan-turings-100th-birthday

======
freedaemon
Oh even the Gordon Brown public apology mostly talked about him as a
'codebreaker' in World War II

~~~
muneeb
Yeah, it's mostly the British press but I've seen US newspapers talk about his
AI or codebreaking works with no mention of e.g., Turing Machines

